# white aquaium mat



## Ryan Thang To (13 Jul 2016)

anyone kow where i can find some sort of mat like yoga or camping mat in white? I've look everywhere

cheers
ryan


----------



## Andy Thurston (13 Jul 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/High-Dens...783278&hash=item1e9566fdc2:g:T6cAAOSw7ThUblH1

Could be a bit pricey though


----------



## Andy Thurston (13 Jul 2016)

Or you could just use polystyrene


----------



## Andy Thurston (13 Jul 2016)

https://www.efoam.co.uk/closed-cell-polyethylene-foam.php


----------



## alto (13 Jul 2016)

Big clown said:


> Or you could just use polystyrene


then you might as well use a towel or nothing 

The ADA matting is decent quality stuff that performs the job it's advertised to do ... with an ADA 120 I'd invest in the ADA mat - note the conditions of your tank warranty! - & then use a white edging or test various white pigmented art markers to find one that will mask the black edge (a decent art shop will be able to suggest the most likely options)


----------



## zozo (13 Jul 2016)

https://www.google.nl/search?q=anti...hUKEwj9u7Kx7e_NAhVF2hoKHXdRCE0QsAQIPw&dpr=0.9


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Jul 2016)

thanks guys i got it sorted


----------



## Andy Thurston (14 Jul 2016)

legytt said:


> thanks guys i got it sorted


what did you get in the end?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Jul 2016)

Big clown said:


> what did you get in the end?


i went with black instead. thanks


----------



## BettsBP (15 Nov 2016)

Go outdoors do various colours.


----------

